# Deliveries



## em2177 (Sep 14, 2009)

What would be the ICD 9 code for cesarean delivery? 
What would be the ICD 9 code for vaginal delivery?

Thanks,


----------



## kbarron (Sep 14, 2009)

em2177 said:


> What would be the ICD 9 code for cesarean delivery?
> What would be the ICD 9 code for vaginal delivery?
> 
> Thanks,


Cesarean total global 59510
Cesarean to include post partum 59515
cesarean only 59514

Vaginal total global 59400
vaginal delivery only 59409
vaginal delivery to include 59410


----------



## anuja.devasthali (Dec 14, 2009)

em2177 said:


> What would be the ICD 9 code for cesarean delivery?
> What would be the ICD 9 code for vaginal delivery?
> 
> Thanks,



You should use ICD-9, 650 for normal vaginal delivery without mention of complication. This code is for use as a single diagnosis and is not to be used with any other code in the range 630-676. Use additional code to indicate outcome of delivery (V27.0).

For cesarean delivery you should use 669.71 [Cesarean Delivery, Without Mention Of Indication, Delivered] . Use additional code to indicate outcome of delivery (V27.0).

If any complications mentioned with delivery use the codes from series 630-676, for delivered condition & do not mention above ICD-9 with these codes.


----------

